# Which goat milk tastes best?



## havenberryfarm (Dec 9, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, which breed of goat do you think gives the best tasting milk? If you have several different breeds, all the better. I am especially interested in hearing about Nubians, Dwarf Nigerians, Kinders, and (gulp) Pygmies. Anyone out there even milked a pygmy? I realize taste will differ with handling and feed.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I truly think most of the taste difference has more to do with barn/pen/milk handling facilities and feed than the breed of the goat. However, I prefer Nubians myself, with the higher fat content. And they're just darling


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I have toggenburgs and I was told they have the strongest tasting milk of any breed. I disagree. I never drank goat milk before and I have an alpine and several toggs that are giving milk right now. I was milking both toggs and the alpine into the same bucket. The milk was just like store bought whole milk.
I now just milk the alpine as she has the largest udder and gives the most milk. I don't need all that milk. It is very good milk.
I milk into a stainless steel pan and strain the milk several times as I don't have milk strainers. Can't find any. Use a tea strainer.  I put the milk in glass jars, not plastic bottles and put it in the freezer for a couple of hours, unless I forget it and let it freeze  Thats really the best milk anyway. Milk that has been thawed and still has some frozen chunks floating in it. YUM!!


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Howdy. I have milked and drank the milk from Nubians, Alpines and LaManchas. Also crossbreeds of these and others. The milk is all good as long as it is handled in a clean fashion and kept cold...common sense stuff. Also, keeping your buck away from the girls is a good idea. I will say that I will never, and I mean NEVER raise those adorable Nubians again because of their voices. They used to be "my breed". I showed them, raised them, milked them, graded up a herd from nothing to champions many years ago not realizing for some time that they were the noisiest breed. I am so much happier with quieter goats, less demanding voices. Yes, Nubians have high butterfat content in their milk, but so do my goats...it is no problem at all to make plenty of butter. I love the way those long-eared kids look, but...after raising four human kids, the peace and quiet is nice!


----------

